# Stolen Gecko Returned Unharmed



## MrBredli (Jan 16, 2009)

*Published:* 15/1/09
*Source:* http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,24917823-3102,00.html*







**A BABY gecko stolen from a Toowoomba pet shop last week has been mysteriously returned.*

Select A Pet owner Jenni Neal was devastated last Wednesday when she discovered her "little cutie" was the only thing taken by thieves who kicked down a door to break into her shop. 

But she was even more surprised to find the gecko back in his enclosure as she prepared it for some new residents. 

"I lifted up his water dish and there he was," Ms Neal said. 

"At first I thought, 'I'm in so much trouble, what if he's been there the whole time?'

"But when I spoke to the police, they said: 'There was no way we could've missed him. He wouldn't have hidden in there for a week'." 

She said the thick-tailed gecko was in "good shape" and appeared to have been well cared for. 

"He wasn't hungry, he wasn't thirsty. But he was happy to see me. He was giving me little kisses on the cheek," Ms Neal said. 

Police were continuing to investigate, she said. "I've been told the investigation is heading in the right direction."

As for the gecko, Ms Neal said he was again up for sale and despite his celebrity status, his price would remain at $130. 

"I could very easily take him home, but I won't," she said.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 16, 2009)

"He wasn't hungry, he wasn't thirsty. But he was happy to see me. He was giving me little kisses on the cheek," Ms Neal said :shock:

Gawd spare me.Bet he was under the water bowl the entire time too!

Still "investigating" as well,apparently they have assembled a team of detectives to crack the case wide open.  Stay tuned for the mini series.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 16, 2009)

I bet it was under the water dish too,whats there to investigate...


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe she'l learn to look a little harder for the gecko next time


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 16, 2009)

this is the funniest thing I have read in along time ...its like one of those old time police comedy films with "inspector plod" :lol:and we all know how in tuned most "petshop" workers are with reptiles...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha, what an idiot. Guarantee it was there the whole time, like some one would go through the effort to steel it, then put it back.
And the gecko was happy to see her? LOL! kissing her on the cheek... I bet he was wagging his tail like a dog too.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 16, 2009)

What nice Theives  !


----------



## brettmo (Jan 16, 2009)

Read the article people.

the POLICE said "He wouldn't have hidden in there for a week."

I think the police would know guys


----------



## The Devil (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, I have to admit that the "thieves" were very kind and considerate to return the gecko to its enclosure.
Makes one wonder if the enclosure had a locked door and if so just how the "thieves" knew where the key was.


----------



## melgalea (Jan 16, 2009)

oh my god. people tick me off. mine hide underneath things the whole damn time until extremely late at night. that woman is a bit specieal.hmmmmm


----------



## Jungletrans (Jan 16, 2009)

Totally Reptiles in Rosanna was broken into recently . They ran past snakes and lizards worth thousands and stole the till which just had the float . l remember another burg years ago when the brainiacs propped a friends window open with an expensive guitar to steal a cheap vcr .


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 16, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Totally Reptiles in Rosanna was broken into recently . They ran past snakes and lizards worth thousands and stole the till which just had the float . l remember another burg years ago when the brainiacs propped a friends window open with an expensive guitar to steal a cheap vcr .



Ahhhhh so many smart cookies


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2009)

A car was stolen from accross the road, one of the 07 model suv thingys, and the poor neighbours were devastated.. The next morning the car was returned, no damage besides a slightly bent lock. 
Who knows why some people steal stuff.

If the gecko was stolen, perhaps it was a teenager and mum found out demanding him to take it back and apologise or something, then the kid decides to just sneak it back like nothing happened. 
Or even Guilt?
But then, why would someone break into a petshop? Its not like your gona get much merch to sell off to pay for your drug habit huh.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 16, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> But then, why would someone break into a petshop? Its not like your gona get much merch to sell off to pay for your drug habit huh.


 

LOL although there is a certain pet shop in Melb, with reptiles, that makes most of their money selling the white powder... And no I don't mean calcium powder


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Totally Reptiles in Rosanna was broken into recently . They ran past snakes and lizards worth thousands and stole the till which just had the float . l remember another burg years ago when the brainiacs propped a friends window open with an expensive guitar to steal a cheap vcr .



Hahahaha, typical crims, they dont have much going on upstairs half the time.


----------



## Dodie (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha, my mum used to work with a guy who constantly had his car stolen, he didn't mind as they'd return it every time with a full tank!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 16, 2009)

Hahaha it was probably there the whole time!!


... and why would you steal a gecko worth $200?? :lol:


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2009)

Animals arnt worth squat on the black market, its only worth stealing stuff like mobile phones, pda's, laptops, and other technology stuff. 
A dealer is not going to buy animals in exchange for drugs.

So id say it was some teens that did it for the rush


----------



## gex01 (Jan 16, 2009)

*stolen gecko*

Considering they are ground dwellers it would have been there te whole time for sure. I recon this should be nominated for dumb ar-se of the year award. LOL LOL LOL.
I WONDER HOW MANY DETECTIVES WERE ONTO IT. LOL LOL
WHAT GENERISE THEIVES I HOPE THEY GAVE THEMSELVES A PAT ON THE BACK.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm guessing it's been there the whole time and the story of how it was stolen and then returned is just a cover for their mistake. The door was probably kicked in by vandals.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 16, 2009)

i heard of a bloke who woke up one morning to find his car which had been parked in the drive was out on the street. He went out to investigate and found on the drivers seat a slab of beer and a note. The car had been stolen by their guy who desperately needed to make a long trip, over two hours, to do something and then return. He took the car, did what he had to do and then returned it undamaged to the house with the slab as a thankyou and a full tank of fuel.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 16, 2009)

This mystery needs a new mini series - "Undergecko"


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 16, 2009)

you are sick falconboy - i love it.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

falconboy said:


> This mystery needs a new mini series - "Undergecko"




LOL! LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL-Love it!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## m000x (Jan 16, 2009)

i worked in a pet shop, if something went missing, out of a cage like a bird or something, it would have been cleaned out and/or re stocked the next day, not a week after the event.

i call BS, I think its good publicity during a struggling time. This is the type of ***** that Today tonight or that other lame show would run with.

I HATE YOU HELEN WELLINGS!


----------



## funcouple (Jan 16, 2009)

whats crime comming to when thieves return what they steal. brb, just got to check and see if my bike stolen 5 years ago has been returned. back, nope. guess it will be there in the morning


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 16, 2009)

I wish there were thieves up here more considered,i will even leave the keys in the car,as long as its got a full tank of fuel upon your return.If you wanna leave me a slab of beer or a bottle of bourbon i will be very appreciated...


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 16, 2009)

OK i confess I stole it and then took it back!!!!!!


----------



## Pythonking (Jan 16, 2009)

Brigsy said:


> OK i confess I stole it and then took it back!!!!!!


 
lol wouldn't put it past ya brigs


----------



## Moko (Jan 16, 2009)

This is the funnest thread ive seen in a while..... LMAO....


----------



## LauraM (Jan 16, 2009)

lol " He was giving me little kisses on the cheek" he was probly trying to bite her "you idiot woman you didnt lift up my stupid water bowl i was stuck under it the whole time"


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hay there a big market in the states for thickys over there thay sell for at least 300us$and thay can be quit easley hidden but who in there right mind woukd break in and steel a thicky knobys are werth more lol


----------



## gman78 (Jan 17, 2009)

What is the crime?
It was there the whole time


----------



## Jewly (Jan 17, 2009)

gman78 said:


> What is the crime?
> It was there the whole time


 

Stupidity maybe? :lol:

Nah, just remembered you can't charge someone with that, otherwise there'd be a hell of a lot more people going before the courts..lol

At least if you live in Melbourne and you know that particular cop is looking for you, you can always just hide under a really big water bowl. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jennibubs (Mar 19, 2009)

Just thought you would all like to know that I am the so called moron who was so stupid and so out of tune with her reptiles that i couldn't find it after our break in, neither could the *senior sargent*, or the *scences of crime officer*, *my mother who trained with Tanya from Cool Companions. *So therefor we must all be idiots.
The enclosure was cleaned and washed ready for new stock. So I do think that I would have seen him and as it was moved twice HMMMM I must be really really dumb!!!!
It wasn't the only thing taken but we were advised not to state this my freezer was left open and $1000 worth of food lost which inclued top quality snake food that I specilise in. Plus other reptile stuff.
Yes he was kissing me on the cheek and he was wagging his tail because *Unlike* the some of you I am extremly intune with my repiles that is why I was so devestated by his loss. 
I may be a petshop person but my family pride themselves on doing things the right way I have a locked secure specially built room which had its door kicked in hence no security at the time he was returned.
There is a lock on the enclosure but as most of you with half a brain would know the tops can come off , when he was returned I was not instore at the time.
Thanks for the support of my fellow herps!!!!!!!!!


----------

